# Modern acne prevention/care?



## Tad (Nov 6, 2009)

My poor son seems to have inherited my family's tendency towards awful acne. He's still eleven but breaking out in angry red zits (on top of having a fine crop of black heads on his nose) 

We've had him washing his face every day with a tree-tree-oil containing face soap from The Body Shop, and applying benzoil peroxide anti-zit cream to any major spots.

Back in the day I scrubbed my face twice a day with "Snap" which was essentially sand mixed in with soap, but since then have learned that abrasives and regular soap probably both make acne worse by irritating the skin. Aside from that I never did most of the things that others claimed were the causes of acne (never did care for greasy food, for instance). I was a little on the heavy side, which I've sometimes seen listed as a risk factor. Anyway, the boy eats ridiculously healthy (although he needs a certain amount of fat just to keep him going from meal to meal, given the speed he burns energy at these days), and is not at all fat. So I don't think there is any obvious lifestyle fix.

Anyway, anyone else had bad acne in more recent times, and found any decent treatments for it?


----------



## Haunted (Nov 6, 2009)

I'v seen some very imressive results with a regimen from proactive. You might also try consulting a dermatologist


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2009)

Accutane, a prescription medication, can work wonders if you're open to the drug route. It's serious medication in more ways than one and can be expensive. It nearly immediately cleared up my terrible skin [nine years ago] and made it completely flawless - though, now, my chin gets an occasional tiny zit or two, but not the angry, red, hard "marbles" I used to get all over that took weeks and weeks to fade away. I took Accutane for about six months. It's a capsule you take once a day, and the dose is based on weight.


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 7, 2009)

I, too, would highly recommend Proactiv. I've been using it for many years now and the results were truly dramatic. My face was pretty awful before I started and it was cleared up completely in about a month. I honestly can't say enough good things about this stuff... it's certainly worth a try!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 8, 2009)

Another lover of Proactiv. But you have to use all of the products, and use it consistently. It works great, though!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 8, 2009)

It really depends on your son's skin type. I'm still having major acne issues for going on 5 years now. I would seek a consultation from a dermatologist, as over the counter treatments are hit and miss.

And I'm jealous of all of you Proactiv lovers: I used it for a year and it just made my skin red and blotchy.

*shakes teh fists*


----------

